# need torrent speed boost



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

hi! i'm having a problem with my torrents downloading speed. i'm using azureus and i need some speed boosting. i have a 54Mbit/s connection and i only get 5-10 kb/s downloading rate. is there a programme that can increase that?:smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF.

I'm sorry, but we can't help you with that.



> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

